# Winfast pvr2 crashing problem



## vanzemaljac (May 26, 2010)

I got this problem when i start tv tuner winfast pvr2 i got some blue screen and my system crashes, it worked great till today, dont know why, im using windows 7 64 bit, i tried removing it, cleaning registry and installing it again, but same problem again, anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What was the Stop code, error message and file name shown on the blue screen?

Does it crash straight after starting the program, or when you do anything in particular like starting to record or changing channel?

What program did you use to clean the registry?

Please post your system specs.


----------



## vanzemaljac (May 26, 2010)

i dont have time to see blue screen cause it flashes and system restart, program crashes straight after i click icon for starting program and i registry mechanic and advanced systemcare

and here are spec, intel dual core 1.8 ghz, 4 gb ram, ati 4670 1gb and windows 7 ultimate 64 bit


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To see the blue screen without the computer restarting, go to Start > Control Panel > System > Advanced System Settings > Startup and Recovery Settings button and remove the checkmark from 'Automatically restart'.


----------



## vanzemaljac (May 26, 2010)

here it is

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/5817/img0744vy.jpg

and when i updated with windows update, i got this one

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/7425/img0745ig.jpg


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Did you upgrade to Win7 from Vista or did you do a clean install on a formatted drive?

Are your chipset drivers and graphics driver up to date?

Test your RAM one stick at a time using a Memtest CD.

Direct link to pre-compiled bootable ISO: *http://www.memtest.org/download/4.10/memtest86+-4.10.iso.zip*

Unzip the file and burn the ISO to CD (as an image, not as data) to create a bootable CD. *SAB Totally Free Burner* is very easy to use, just click the BIN/ISO icon to burn. Leave the CD inserted, reboot and go into the BIOS. Change the boot order to 'CD first', save settings, and reboot. This will start the program. Run for one stick at a time (very important, to prevent false readings) for at least 10 passes each.


----------



## vanzemaljac (May 26, 2010)

i installed os on formatted drive and everything is up to date, i checked everything, and on device manager at human interface devices is device named winfast tv dongle with infrared reciever and have some yellow sign and when i double click then on device status it says device cannot start (code 10)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Code 10 is a driver problem. Uninstall and reinstall your graphics driver and Winfast driver/software from the CD or download the latest one from their website.

Same problem posted on another forum: http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/149032-Help-with-WinFast-VC100-XP-capture-card


last post said:


> Well exactly...Why did the manufacturer tell me to install the WDM nvidia driver ?
> You'll be glad to know, I have uninstalled this problem driver, installed the latest drivers and software for the WinFast card and all is fine with my capture card and I am now successfully capturing my old home videos.


----------



## vanzemaljac (May 26, 2010)

i tried everything, ill just reinstall windows


----------

